# Die oder der Pupertierende



## Lady (20. Juni 2001)

Die oder der Pubertierende, kurz Pubi, ist ungefähr so einfach zu verstehen wie die Gebrauchsanweisung eines Dampfdruckkessels in japanischen Schriftzeichen. Viele von uns haben Pubis, andere hatten einen oder mehrere, einige werden vielleicht bald welche haben (persönliche Ergänzung von Lady: manche sind gerade Pubis oder werden es bald sein). Pubis treten meist in Horden auf, bis zu sechzehn an einem Tag und in einem Zimmer sind keine Seltenheit. Wenn ich dann die Tür öffne, zischt als erstes die Katze an mir vorbei, um in reinere Luft zu kommen. Denn Sauerstoff ist für Pubis fast tödlich. 

Vom Aussehen sind sich alle sehr ähnlich. Die Haare fallen über die Augen ins pickelige Gesicht. Die Klamotten sind alle viel zu groß, besonders die Ärmel sind viel zu lang und reichen weit über die Hände. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man nichts tragen kann, vor allen Dingen keinen Mülleimer. Die Schuhe sehen aus wie von der Postkleiderkasse, Marke Sicherheit zu jeder Zeit, mit Stahlkappen ,vorne drin. Die haben ihren Zweck, denn man kann bei dem Gewicht unmöglich die Füße beim Laufen heben und fällt sozusagen von einem Fuß auf den anderen oder schlurft wie Methusalem in den Riehler Heimstätten. Alle Klamotten werden natürlich übereinander getragen, und das in Etagen. Über den zerrissenen Jeans, die selbst bei der Kleidersammlung zurückgelassen würden, ein T-Shirt, Größe ME (Mittlerer Elefant), darüber eine etwas kürzere Jeansweste und dann eine etwas knappe Jeansjacke. Die Jahreszeit spielt bei diesem Outfit keine Rolle, denn ein Pubi ist weder kälte- noch hitzeempfindlich.

Auch die Ernährung der Pubis ist einfach, wenn McDonalds zu ihrer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft zählt. Zu den Mahlzeiten isst der Pubi grundsätzlich nichts. Egal was es gibt, das schmeckt ihm nicht. Entweder hat er schon vorher den Eisschrank geplündert, oder er steht nach dem Essen zehn Minuten vor der geöffneten Kühlschranktür um sich dann über alles Essbare herzumachen. In besonderen Fällen, das heißt, in den tagelangen Schmollphasen, kann sich der Pubi auch nur von Chips und Cola in seinem Zimmer ernähren.

...


----------



## Lady (20. Juni 2001)

*Fortsetzung*

Apropos Zimmer: Ein Pubi wohnt sehr umweltbewusst. Sein Zimmer ist eine Mischung aus Müllkippe, Altpapiersammlung, Flaschencontainer und Wäsche für eine Großwäscherei. Leider aber nicht nach den einzelnen Bereichen getrennt, sondern gut gemischt und besonders gut beschallt. Denn ohne Musik (wenn man das so nennen kann) läuft bei Pubis nichts. Auf die Lautstärke kann man sich mit Pubis nur unter Androhung der Todesstrafe einigen. Kopfhörer sind keine Alternative, denn damit lässt sich so schlecht telefonieren. 

Die Pubertät fängt an, wenn Ihr Kind den Finger aus dem Mund und gleich darauf in die Wählscheibe des Telefons steckt. Ab da gibt es für Sie nur noch die Gelegenheit, morgens in aller Frühe (Pubis sind Langschläfer) oder nachts Telefonate zu erledigen. Für den Pubi ist das Telefon die einzige Verbindung zur Außenwelt, die einzige Möglichkeit zu kommunizieren Ferngespräche, die 85 Minuten dauern sind keine Seltenheit. Dazu gehört auch, sich am Telefon für 11.50 DM anzuschweigen. Meistens geht es um wichtige Dinge, zum Beispiel, wer mit wem geht und warum und wer was zu wem gesagt hat und jetzt echt ätzend ist. Völlig unwichtige Sachen, wie Hausaufgaben, werden nicht mehr abgeschrieben, sondern telefonisch durchgegeben oder eben mal rübergefaxt. 

Mit dem Badezimmer ist es ähnlich wie mit dem Telefon. Manchmal fragt man sich: Wohnt unser Pubi jetzt da drin? Vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit konnte dieses Kind innerhalb von 30 Sekunden duschen. Nun braucht es plötzlich vier Stunden, sich für eine Fete aufzustylen und erscheint dann genau so wie vorher. Nur das Gesicht ist stark geschwollen und gerötet, vom Pickelausquetschen. 

Sportverletzungen werden vom Pubi heldenhaft ertragen. Das gilt besonders für männliche Pubis. Wie ein alter Veteran stolziert er mit verbundenem Knöchel höchstens drei Tage einher, weil das nächste Spiel nicht auf ihn verzichten kann. Hat unser Pubi aber eine Erkältung, kränkelt er vier Wochen vor sich hin, und man muss froh sein, wenn man ihn durchkriegt. Sie sehen, Pubertät ist wenn die Eltern anfangen schwierig zu werden.

alsooooooooo

ist doch ganz einfach, die Pubis zu verstehen oder???????


----------



## harhuettne (20. Juni 2001)

*Vorsicht...hier ist alles voller "Pubis"...*

Was soll uns dieser Thread sagen?
Auch wenn es etwas salopp rübergebracht wird finde ich es stellenweise etwas beleidigend...
Aber was solls...es ist nichts ungewöhnliches daß man ab einem bestimmten Alter kein Verständnis für die derzeitige Jugendkultur aufbringen kann. Vor allem als Lehrer...
Na ja, jedenfalls trifft auf mich ein großer Teil dieser typischen Merkmale nicht zu. 


greetz
harhuettne


----------



## Darren (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

Stereotypen , tut mir leid , aber sowas mußte von einer Lehrerin kommen , es ist doch immer wieder schön sich das Gejammere über die Jugend anzuhören . Wobei ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann , mag ja sein , dass manche Jugendliche voll diesem Bild entsprechen , ich kenne allerdings nicht viele , liegt vielleicht daran , dass ich auf dem flachen Land wohne , wo die meisten Leute nicht genug Geld für Markenkleider haben und auch nicht mit Messern in die Schule kommen . Trotzdem haben viele meiner anscheinend leicht realitätsfremden Lehrer anscheinend nichts Besseres zu tun als uns dauernd zu sagen , wie faul , dumm etc. wir sind.....sowas kotzt mich an . Wenn man Jugendliche nicht mag , dann lernt man eben keinen Beruf , in dem man mit ihnen zu tun hat bzw. man legt sich keine Kinder zu....aufgrund der gegenwärtigen Bevölkerungsentwicklung in der BRD wird sowieso die Zahl der "Pubis" in den nächsten Jahrzehnten abnehmen , du kannst also beruhigt schlafen , Lady , und dich auf eine Zukunft in der Rentnerrepublik freuen .
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Broeckchen (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- 
- Apropos Zimmer: Ein Pubi wohnt sehr umweltbewusst. Sein Zimmer ist eine Mischung aus Müllkippe, Altpapiersammlung, Flaschencontainer und Wäsche für eine Großwäscherei. Leider aber nicht nach den einzelnen Bereichen getrennt, sondern gut gemischt und besonders gut beschallt. Denn ohne Musik (wenn man das so nennen kann) läuft bei Pubis nichts. Auf die Lautstärke kann man sich mit Pubis nur unter Androhung der Todesstrafe einigen. Kopfhörer sind keine Alternative, denn damit lässt sich so schlecht telefonieren. 
- 
- Die Pubertät fängt an, wenn Ihr Kind den Finger aus dem Mund und gleich darauf in die Wählscheibe des Telefons steckt. Ab da gibt es für Sie nur noch die Gelegenheit, morgens in aller Frühe (Pubis sind Langschläfer) oder nachts Telefonate zu erledigen. Für den Pubi ist das Telefon die einzige Verbindung zur Außenwelt, die einzige Möglichkeit zu kommunizieren Ferngespräche, die 85 Minuten dauern sind keine Seltenheit. Dazu gehört auch, sich am Telefon für 11.50 DM anzuschweigen. Meistens geht es um wichtige Dinge, zum Beispiel, wer mit wem geht und warum und wer was zu wem gesagt hat und jetzt echt ätzend ist. Völlig unwichtige Sachen, wie Hausaufgaben, werden nicht mehr abgeschrieben, sondern telefonisch durchgegeben oder eben mal rübergefaxt. 
- 
- Mit dem Badezimmer ist es ähnlich wie mit dem Telefon. Manchmal fragt man sich: Wohnt unser Pubi jetzt da drin? Vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit konnte dieses Kind innerhalb von 30 Sekunden duschen. Nun braucht es plötzlich vier Stunden, sich für eine Fete aufzustylen und erscheint dann genau so wie vorher. Nur das Gesicht ist stark geschwollen und gerötet, vom Pickelausquetschen. 
- 
- Sportverletzungen werden vom Pubi heldenhaft ertragen. Das gilt besonders für männliche Pubis. Wie ein alter Veteran stolziert er mit verbundenem Knöchel höchstens drei Tage einher, weil das nächste Spiel nicht auf ihn verzichten kann. Hat unser Pubi aber eine Erkältung, kränkelt er vier Wochen vor sich hin, und man muss froh sein, wenn man ihn durchkriegt. Sie sehen, Pubertät ist wenn die Eltern anfangen schwierig zu werden.
- 
- alsooooooooo
- 
- ist doch ganz einfach, die Pubis zu verstehen oder???????
-  _

hehe... aber das beste am "pubi"-dasein ist, dass man immer die ausrede "ich kann nix dafür, liegt an den hormonen" hat


----------



## Lady (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.

Möchte hier ausdrücklich Klarstellen:
1. wollte niemanden beleidigen und falls sich dadurch einer beleidigt fühlt tut mir das echt leid
2. mir hat noch nie einer meiner Schüler den Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte kein Verständnis für sie, komme mit fast allen (Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall) super klar, gebe zusätzliche Förderstunden, rede mit den Eltern, wenn die Kids Sorgen haben,...
3. habe auch noch nie jemanden gesagt das er dumm ist, faul ok, das sind einige, und wenn ich es ihnen sage, geben sie das auch offen zu
4. mag Jugendliche sehr
und
5. stimme mit Darren völlig überein, wer keine Jugendlichen mag, sollte auf keinen Fall einen Beruf erlernen, der mit ihnen zu tun hat und schon gar nicht Lehrer


Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert?


----------



## MC_Donald (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- Stereotypen , tut mir leid , aber sowas mußte von einer Lehrerin kommen , es ist doch immer wieder schön sich das Gejammere über die Jugend anzuhören . Wobei ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann , mag ja sein , dass manche Jugendliche voll diesem Bild entsprechen , ich kenne allerdings nicht viele , liegt vielleicht daran , dass ich auf dem flachen Land wohne , wo die meisten Leute nicht genug Geld für Markenkleider haben und auch nicht mit Messern in die Schule kommen . Trotzdem haben viele meiner anscheinend leicht realitätsfremden Lehrer anscheinend nichts Besseres zu tun als uns dauernd zu sagen , wie faul , dumm etc. wir sind.....sowas kotzt mich an . Wenn man Jugendliche nicht mag , dann lernt man eben keinen Beruf , in dem man mit ihnen zu tun hat bzw. man legt sich keine Kinder zu....aufgrund der gegenwärtigen Bevölkerungsentwicklung in der BRD wird sowieso die Zahl der "Pubis" in den nächsten Jahrzehnten abnehmen , du kannst also beruhigt schlafen , Lady , und dich auf eine Zukunft in der Rentnerrepublik freuen .
- Gruß
- Darren _

Hast recht Lady so bin ich  Aber ích habe bestimmt keine Stahlkappen in meinen Schuhen! Du hast allerdings vergessen das wir " Pubis " am Wochenende so gut wie immer zu späat und betrunken nach Hause kommen! Aber egal, ich glaube das die Pubertät die schönste Zeit des Lebens ist! Und ich mach vielleicht bald mal nen thread über die Wechseljahre auf


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juni 2001)

Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen -> *lol* echt Klasse....ich rolle hier noch immer am Boden vor Lachen


----------



## jayjay (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.
- 
- Möchte hier ausdrücklich Klarstellen:
- 1. wollte niemanden beleidigen und falls sich dadurch einer beleidigt fühlt tut mir das echt leid
- 2. mir hat noch nie einer meiner Schüler den Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte kein Verständnis für sie, komme mit fast allen (Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall) super klar, gebe zusätzliche Förderstunden, rede mit den Eltern, wenn die Kids Sorgen haben,...
- 3. habe auch noch nie jemanden gesagt das er dumm ist, faul ok, das sind einige, und wenn ich es ihnen sage, geben sie das auch offen zu
- 4. mag Jugendliche sehr
- und
- 5. stimme mit Darren völlig überein, wer keine Jugendlichen mag, sollte auf keinen Fall einen Beruf erlernen, der mit ihnen zu tun hat und schon gar nicht Lehrer
- 
- 
- Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? _

bei mir ist er rüber gekommen wie ein mißglückter Versuch witzig zu sein.
ich kann jedenfalls die Meinungen darüber nachvollziehen, auch wenn mir klar ist, daß er nicht ernst gemeint ist, so spricht vieles darin einfach für eine unglaublich ignorante und eingeschränkte Weltsicht, und für das betroffene Subjekt klingen manche Phrasen in der Tat beleidigend.


----------



## Darren (20. Juni 2001)

*Dann habe ich den Beitrag wohl mißverstanden , sorry , bitte nicht persönlich nehmen -nt-*

_- Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.
- 
- Möchte hier ausdrücklich Klarstellen:
- 1. wollte niemanden beleidigen und falls sich dadurch einer beleidigt fühlt tut mir das echt leid
- 2. mir hat noch nie einer meiner Schüler den Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte kein Verständnis für sie, komme mit fast allen (Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall) super klar, gebe zusätzliche Förderstunden, rede mit den Eltern, wenn die Kids Sorgen haben,...
- 3. habe auch noch nie jemanden gesagt das er dumm ist, faul ok, das sind einige, und wenn ich es ihnen sage, geben sie das auch offen zu
- 4. mag Jugendliche sehr
- und
- 5. stimme mit Darren völlig überein, wer keine Jugendlichen mag, sollte auf keinen Fall einen Beruf erlernen, der mit ihnen zu tun hat und schon gar nicht Lehrer
- 
- 
- Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? _


----------



## Broeckchen (20. Juni 2001)

**lol* da bin ich gespannt...*

_- 
- Hast recht Lady so bin ich  Aber ích habe bestimmt keine Stahlkappen in meinen Schuhen! Du hast allerdings vergessen das wir " Pubis " am Wochenende so gut wie immer zu späat und betrunken nach Hause kommen! Aber egal, ich glaube das die Pubertät die schönste Zeit des Lebens ist! Und ich mach vielleicht bald mal nen thread über die Wechseljahre auf 
- 
-  _


----------



## Darren (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

- 
- Hast recht Lady so bin ich  Aber ích habe bestimmt keine Stahlkappen in meinen Schuhen! Du hast allerdings vergessen das wir " Pubis " am Wochenende so gut wie immer zu späat und betrunken nach Hause kommen! Aber egal, ich glaube das die Pubertät die schönste Zeit des Lebens ist! Und ich mach vielleicht bald mal nen thread über die Wechseljahre auf 

Hmm , na ja , "schönste Zeit des Lebens" wage ich zu bezweifeln , gibt schließlich genug Jugendliche , die sich umbringen ( ja , ich weiß , schon wieder das ausgelutschte Suizidthema ) und noch viele mehr , die ziemliche Probleme haben , schließlich steht man ja gerade in dieser Zeit auch unter einem Leistungsdruck , der über das ganze spätere Leben entscheiden kann . Das Bild vom ständig Party machenden Teenie ohne Probleme mag ja weitverbreitet sein , ich kenne auch genug Leute , die sich am Wochenende vollaufen lassen , aber für mich sind das eher Frusthandlungen als irgendwas anderes .
Gruß
Darren


----------



## pirx (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- 
- Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? _

hm, weiss garnicht... vielleicht könnte der Text den -äh- "Pubis" in den falschen Hals geraten? Du weisst ja, *es ist ein schwieriges Alter ) * *g*


----------



## Broeckchen (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - 
- - Hast recht Lady so bin ich  Aber ích habe bestimmt keine Stahlkappen in meinen Schuhen! Du hast allerdings vergessen das wir " Pubis " am Wochenende so gut wie immer zu späat und betrunken nach Hause kommen! Aber egal, ich glaube das die Pubertät die schönste Zeit des Lebens ist! Und ich mach vielleicht bald mal nen thread über die Wechseljahre auf 
- 
- Hmm , na ja , "schönste Zeit des Lebens" wage ich zu bezweifeln , gibt schließlich genug Jugendliche , die sich umbringen ( ja , ich weiß , schon wieder das ausgelutschte Suizidthema ) und noch viele mehr , die ziemliche Probleme haben , schließlich steht man ja gerade in dieser Zeit auch unter einem Leistungsdruck , der über das ganze spätere Leben entscheiden kann . Das Bild vom ständig Party machenden Teenie ohne Probleme mag ja weitverbreitet sein , ich kenne auch genug Leute , die sich am Wochenende vollaufen lassen , aber für mich sind das eher Frusthandlungen als irgendwas anderes .
- Gruß
- Darren _

siehst du immer alles so negativ? na egal...

hm... ich würde auch nicht gerade meine pubertät als die schönste zeit in meinem leben bezeichnen. da doch eher die 9 monate im bauch der mutter *g* so faul wie damals, werd ich wohl nie wieder sein können.

aber wenn ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke, dann wird bis jetzt wohl die zeit meiner ausbildung die schönste gewesen sein. ich war schon über 18 und musste nicht mit irgendwelchen einschränkungen meiner eltern leben (die waren wohl etwas strenger... vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich der älteste zu hause bin), hatte eigenes geld und ne menge zeit. das war ne coole zeit  jetzt bin ich zivi und bin fast jeden tag angekotzt... ich fühlte mich noch nie so wertlos  ein haufen arbeit, besch...eidene arbeitszeiten und lumpige dm 14,50 dafür am tag *würg*

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## MC_Donald (20. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - 
- - Hast recht Lady so bin ich  Aber ích habe bestimmt keine Stahlkappen in meinen Schuhen! Du hast allerdings vergessen das wir " Pubis " am Wochenende so gut wie immer zu späat und betrunken nach Hause kommen! Aber egal, ich glaube das die Pubertät die schönste Zeit des Lebens ist! Und ich mach vielleicht bald mal nen thread über die Wechseljahre auf 
- 
- Hmm , na ja , "schönste Zeit des Lebens" wage ich zu bezweifeln , gibt schließlich genug Jugendliche , die sich umbringen ( ja , ich weiß , schon wieder das ausgelutschte Suizidthema ) und noch viele mehr , die ziemliche Probleme haben , schließlich steht man ja gerade in dieser Zeit auch unter einem Leistungsdruck , der über das ganze spätere Leben entscheiden kann . Das Bild vom ständig Party machenden Teenie ohne Probleme mag ja weitverbreitet sein , ich kenne auch genug Leute , die sich am Wochenende vollaufen lassen , aber für mich sind das eher Frusthandlungen als irgendwas anderes .
- Gruß
- Darren _

na wenn du so agumentierst, wie viele Erwachsenen bringen sich oder andere den aus Frust um? Ich glaube schon das die Zeit nicht einfach ist, das merke ich ja selbst, aber ich glaube es ist die Zeit in der mann am meisten Spaß haben kann, da man noch nicht zu viel Verantortung hat aber jetzt vieles darf! Ich  glaube ich werde mcih später nach dieser Zeit zurücksehnen, und ich hoffe das ich mein ganzes Leben lang, wenigstens ein bißchen Kind ( oder " Pubi "  )bleiben kann!


----------



## Sceptic (21. Juni 2001)

*Also meine lieben "Pubis".... *ggg**

Hòla meine Kleinen *feix* 

Ich möchte einige der Anwesenden auf ein interessantes Phänomen hinweisen, dem die Wissenschaft erst kürzlich einen schönen Namen gegeben hat: *Satire*.

Damit ist gemeint, daß ein Mensch mit einem gewissen Unterhaltungsbedürfnis einige Beobachtungen aus seinem reichen Erfahrungsschatz niederschreibt, sie rgendwo publikumswirksam vorträgt oder auf irgend eine andere Art und Weise darstellerisch zum Ausdruck bringt.
Das hervorstechendste Merkmal dieser Darstellungen ist, daß die vom unterhaltungsbedürftigen Menschen beobachteten Tatsachen sehr überspitz und überzogen dargelegt werden, um sie in ihrer Wirkung zu vergrößern und beim Adressaten (zuschauer/Zuhörer/Leser etc.) gewisse Synapsen im Gehirn unter Strom zu setzen und ihn zur Annahme amüsierter Zuckungen zu bewegen, die man bei vordergründigeren Gags, Schenkelklopfern und Kalauern als Lachen und bei subtileren Darstellungen als Schmunzeln bezeichnet.
Um an diesem Phänomen teilnehmen zu können, muß der Adressat über eine elementare Eigenschaft verfügen, die man Humor nennt, und die aus meiner Erfahrung heraus als absolut lebensnotwendig anzusehen ist.

Sollte Ihnen also irgendwo in Ihrem Lebensbereich eine solche Unterhaltsamkeit über den Weg laufen, aktivieren Sie bitte ihre komischen Synapsen und Lachen oder Schmunzeln Sie ein wenig, anstatt gleich in penetrante Polemik zu verfallen, womit Sie nur den Unterhaltungsmenschen einschüchtern und traurigmachen würden.
Lächeln Sie lieber!
Damit werden Sie den Unterhalungsbedürftigen glücklichmachen und einigen Ihrer eingerosteteren Gehirnfunktionen mal wieder ein wenig Beschäftigung bringen!
Leben Sie wohl und immer fröhlich bleiben!

Hey....mal auf die Bremse treten bitte!*g* Mal abgesehen davon, daß dieses Schreiben hier garnicht von Lady kommt, ist es außerdem nichts als eine echt lustige kleine Witzelei, die keinen von uns beleidigen, sondern den Pubi in uns zum Lachen bringen soll.
Muß man denn wirlich alles mit einem *g*,  oder  kennzeichnen, daß sarkastisch gemeint ist?

Ich jedenfalls finde, daß diese Beschreibung _mein_ pubertierendes Ich und _meine_ selige Teenieerscheinung absolut passend beschreibt, wie die Faust auf's Auge.

Um Mißverständnissen bezüglich meines Postings vorzubeugen verweise ich den Mißgelaunten auf die *g*-Ansammlung im Titel und auf das *feix* und das  in der Überschrift: Dieses Posting ist reiner Sarkasmus und nicht im Geringsten böse gemeint! ----->  (sicher ist sicher)


----------



## Charly23 (21. Juni 2001)

**ggg**

_- Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.
_

Und ich wollte schon fragen ob priestgirl wirklich so ´ne verzogene (äh.. pubertierende *g*) Göre ist *indeckungeh´*


----------



## Charly23 (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Also meine lieben "Pubis".... *ggg*  ... hey... das wollte ich auch schreiben!  besser hätte ich es auch nicht machen können *

_- Hòla meine Kleinen *feix* 
- 
- Ich möchte einige der Anwesenden auf ein interessantes Phänomen hinweisen, dem die Wissenschaft erst kürzlich einen schönen Namen gegeben hat: Satire.
- 
- Damit ist gemeint, daß ein Mensch mit einem gewissen Unterhaltungsbedürfnis einige Beobachtungen aus seinem reichen Erfahrungsschatz niederschreibt, sie rgendwo publikumswirksam vorträgt oder auf irgend eine andere Art und Weise darstellerisch zum Ausdruck bringt.
- Das hervorstechendste Merkmal dieser Darstellungen ist, daß die vom unterhaltungsbedürftigen Menschen beobachteten Tatsachen sehr überspitz und überzogen dargelegt werden, um sie in ihrer Wirkung zu vergrößern und beim Adressaten (zuschauer/Zuhörer/Leser etc.) gewisse Synapsen im Gehirn unter Strom zu setzen und ihn zur Annahme amüsierter Zuckungen zu bewegen, die man bei vordergründigeren Gags, Schenkelklopfern und Kalauern als Lachen und bei subtileren Darstellungen als Schmunzeln bezeichnet.
- Um an diesem Phänomen teilnehmen zu können, muß der Adressat über eine elementare Eigenschaft verfügen, die man Humor nennt, und die aus meiner Erfahrung heraus als absolut lebensnotwendig anzusehen ist.
- 
- Sollte Ihnen also irgendwo in Ihrem Lebensbereich eine solche Unterhaltsamkeit über den Weg laufen, aktivieren Sie bitte ihre komischen Synapsen und Lachen oder Schmunzeln Sie ein wenig, anstatt gleich in penetrante Polemik zu verfallen, womit Sie nur den Unterhaltungsmenschen einschüchtern und traurigmachen würden.
- Lächeln Sie lieber!
- Damit werden Sie den Unterhalungsbedürftigen glücklichmachen und einigen Ihrer eingerosteteren Gehirnfunktionen mal wieder ein wenig Beschäftigung bringen!
- Leben Sie wohl und immer fröhlich bleiben!
- 
- Hey....mal auf die Bremse treten bitte!*g* Mal abgesehen davon, daß dieses Schreiben hier garnicht von Lady kommt, ist es außerdem nichts als eine echt lustige kleine Witzelei, die keinen von uns beleidigen, sondern den Pubi in uns zum Lachen bringen soll.
- Muß man denn wirlich alles mit einem *g*,  oder  kennzeichnen, daß sarkastisch gemeint ist?
- 
- Ich jedenfalls finde, daß diese Beschreibung mein pubertierendes Ich und meine selige Teenieerscheinung absolut passend beschreibt, wie die Faust auf's Auge.
- 
- Um Mißverständnissen bezüglich meines Postings vorzubeugen verweise ich den Mißgelaunten auf die *g*-Ansammlung im Titel und auf das *feix* und das  in der Überschrift: Dieses Posting ist reiner Sarkasmus und nicht im Geringsten böse gemeint! ----->  (sicher ist sicher) _


----------



## MoTC1 (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_ hm... ich würde auch nicht gerade meine pubertät als die schönste zeit in meinem leben bezeichnen. da doch eher die 9 monate im bauch der mutter *g* so faul wie damals, werd ich wohl nie wieder sein können.
_

Du konntest faul sein? Hmm, mir ging die ganze Zellteilerei, das Schwimmen und Wachsen ganz schön auf den Keks. Naja, ist wohl Ansichtssache. Obwohl, sehen konnt ich da auch noch nix. 

Ende.


----------



## redeemer (21. Juni 2001)

_- Die oder der Pubertierende, kurz Pubi, ist ungefähr so einfach zu verstehen wie die Gebrauchsanweisung eines Dampfdruckkessels in japanischen Schriftzeichen. Viele von uns haben Pubis, andere hatten einen oder mehrere, einige werden vielleicht bald welche haben (persönliche Ergänzung von Lady: manche sind gerade Pubis oder werden es bald sein). Pubis treten meist in Horden auf, bis zu sechzehn an einem Tag und in einem Zimmer sind keine Seltenheit. Wenn ich dann die Tür öffne, zischt als erstes die Katze an mir vorbei, um in reinere Luft zu kommen. Denn Sauerstoff ist für Pubis fast tödlich. 
- 
- Vom Aussehen sind sich alle sehr ähnlich. Die Haare fallen über die Augen ins pickelige Gesicht. Die Klamotten sind alle viel zu groß, besonders die Ärmel sind viel zu lang und reichen weit über die Hände. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man nichts tragen kann, vor allen Dingen keinen Mülleimer. Die Schuhe sehen aus wie von der Postkleiderkasse, Marke Sicherheit zu jeder Zeit, mit Stahlkappen ,vorne drin. Die haben ihren Zweck, denn man kann bei dem Gewicht unmöglich die Füße beim Laufen heben und fällt sozusagen von einem Fuß auf den anderen oder schlurft wie Methusalem in den Riehler Heimstätten. Alle Klamotten werden natürlich übereinander getragen, und das in Etagen. Über den zerrissenen Jeans, die selbst bei der Kleidersammlung zurückgelassen würden, ein T-Shirt, Größe ME (Mittlerer Elefant), darüber eine etwas kürzere Jeansweste und dann eine etwas knappe Jeansjacke. Die Jahreszeit spielt bei diesem Outfit keine Rolle, denn ein Pubi ist weder kälte- noch hitzeempfindlich.
- 
- Auch die Ernährung der Pubis ist einfach, wenn McDonalds zu ihrer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft zählt. Zu den Mahlzeiten isst der Pubi grundsätzlich nichts. Egal was es gibt, das schmeckt ihm nicht. Entweder hat er schon vorher den Eisschrank geplündert, oder er steht nach dem Essen zehn Minuten vor der geöffneten Kühlschranktür um sich dann über alles Essbare herzumachen. In besonderen Fällen, das heißt, in den tagelangen Schmollphasen, kann sich der Pubi auch nur von Chips und Cola in seinem Zimmer ernähren.
- 
- ...
-  _

ist doch geil
sowas nenne ich witzig
wer darüber nicht lachen kann (oder zu ernst nimmt) hat keinen humor
oder einen sehr unausgeprägten
gott sei dank bin ich schon draussen
bei meiner kleinen schwester fängt es gerade an
die große ist bei dem abschnitt mit dem bad
ich hoffe du hast noch mehr von diesen sachen wäre toll


----------



## TrAgIc (21. Juni 2001)

_- - Die oder der Pubertierende, kurz Pubi, ist ungefähr so einfach zu verstehen wie die Gebrauchsanweisung eines Dampfdruckkessels in japanischen Schriftzeichen. Viele von uns haben Pubis, andere hatten einen oder mehrere, einige werden vielleicht bald welche haben (persönliche Ergänzung von Lady: manche sind gerade Pubis oder werden es bald sein). Pubis treten meist in Horden auf, bis zu sechzehn an einem Tag und in einem Zimmer sind keine Seltenheit. Wenn ich dann die Tür öffne, zischt als erstes die Katze an mir vorbei, um in reinere Luft zu kommen. Denn Sauerstoff ist für Pubis fast tödlich. 
- - 
- - Vom Aussehen sind sich alle sehr ähnlich. Die Haare fallen über die Augen ins pickelige Gesicht. Die Klamotten sind alle viel zu groß, besonders die Ärmel sind viel zu lang und reichen weit über die Hände. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man nichts tragen kann, vor allen Dingen keinen Mülleimer. Die Schuhe sehen aus wie von der Postkleiderkasse, Marke Sicherheit zu jeder Zeit, mit Stahlkappen ,vorne drin. Die haben ihren Zweck, denn man kann bei dem Gewicht unmöglich die Füße beim Laufen heben und fällt sozusagen von einem Fuß auf den anderen oder schlurft wie Methusalem in den Riehler Heimstätten. Alle Klamotten werden natürlich übereinander getragen, und das in Etagen. Über den zerrissenen Jeans, die selbst bei der Kleidersammlung zurückgelassen würden, ein T-Shirt, Größe ME (Mittlerer Elefant), darüber eine etwas kürzere Jeansweste und dann eine etwas knappe Jeansjacke. Die Jahreszeit spielt bei diesem Outfit keine Rolle, denn ein Pubi ist weder kälte- noch hitzeempfindlich.
- - 
- - Auch die Ernährung der Pubis ist einfach, wenn McDonalds zu ihrer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft zählt. Zu den Mahlzeiten isst der Pubi grundsätzlich nichts. Egal was es gibt, das schmeckt ihm nicht. Entweder hat er schon vorher den Eisschrank geplündert, oder er steht nach dem Essen zehn Minuten vor der geöffneten Kühlschranktür um sich dann über alles Essbare herzumachen. In besonderen Fällen, das heißt, in den tagelangen Schmollphasen, kann sich der Pubi auch nur von Chips und Cola in seinem Zimmer ernähren.
- - 
- - ...
- -  
- 
- ist doch geil
- sowas nenne ich witzig
- wer darüber nicht lachen kann (oder zu ernst nimmt) hat keinen humor
- oder einen sehr unausgeprägten
- gott sei dank bin ich schon draussen
- bei meiner kleinen schwester fängt es gerade an
- die große ist bei dem abschnitt mit dem bad
- ich hoffe du hast noch mehr von diesen sachen wäre toll _

Ich finde das nicht lustig. *g* Das ist purer Ernst. Denn es beschreibt das Leben eines kleinen vielleicht 15 Jahre alten alternativen Girlies, mit verdienenden Eltern. Ist doch vollkommen normal dieses Benehmen.
Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, würde ich mit reichen Eltern wohl nur in diesem Alter bleiben wollen. Nagut....., sagen wir 18.


----------



## DarthMario (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- 
- - Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? 
- 
- bei mir ist er rüber gekommen wie ein mißglückter Versuch witzig zu sein.
- ich kann jedenfalls die Meinungen darüber nachvollziehen, auch wenn mir klar ist, daß er nicht ernst gemeint ist, so spricht vieles darin einfach für eine unglaublich ignorante und eingeschränkte Weltsicht, und für das betroffene Subjekt klingen manche Phrasen in der Tat beleidigend. _

ich kann jayjay nur zustimmen, auf mich hat der text gleich gewirkt. hatte ihn aber nie als beleidigend empfunden so wie einge hier. eher als lässtig. weil so sachen wie "frische luft ist tödlich" etc. meine eltern auch sagen wenn ich tagelang nur im dunkeln vorm pc sitze, daher empfand ich den text eher kritisierend als lustig, aber noch nicht beleidigend.


----------



## ElMurray (21. Juni 2001)

Toll. Ich könnte jetzt anfangen und alle gängien Klischees über Leher aufzählen, doch leider fehlt mir die Lust und auch die Zeit dazum ich mit soetwas sinnlosem zu beschäftigen. Soll das lustig sein? 
Ich find's einfach nur albern, diese ganzen Sachen die du da aufzählst sind so alt wie...naja, ich bin lieber ruhig. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht zähle ich auch gleich mal alle gängigen Klischees für so ziemlich alle Bevölkerungs-Gruppen, doch was meinst du, wieviele Leute mich dann anmeckern würden? Aber du hast ja 2 Karos....

mfg & bis dann,
RealSpeedy

P.S.: Der Begriff "Pubis" ist einfach nur lächerlich....


----------



## ElMurray (21. Juni 2001)

So, mein Text war doch auch lustig, oder? Wer hat ihn falsch verstanden? 

Zur Info: Der erste Abschnitt war größtenteils ernstgemeint, diese gesamten Klischees sind nur irgendwelche Erfindeungen der Gesellschaft, um sich ein paar "Späße" zu machen.

mfg & bis dan,
RealSpeedy


----------



## jayjay (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Also meine lieben "Pubis".... *ggg**

_- Hòla meine Kleinen *feix* 
- 
- Ich möchte einige der Anwesenden auf ein interessantes Phänomen hinweisen, dem die Wissenschaft erst kürzlich einen schönen Namen gegeben hat: Satire.
- 
- Damit ist gemeint, daß ein Mensch mit einem gewissen Unterhaltungsbedürfnis einige Beobachtungen aus seinem reichen Erfahrungsschatz niederschreibt, sie rgendwo publikumswirksam vorträgt oder auf irgend eine andere Art und Weise darstellerisch zum Ausdruck bringt.
- Das hervorstechendste Merkmal dieser Darstellungen ist, daß die vom unterhaltungsbedürftigen Menschen beobachteten Tatsachen sehr überspitz und überzogen dargelegt werden, um sie in ihrer Wirkung zu vergrößern und beim Adressaten (zuschauer/Zuhörer/Leser etc.) gewisse Synapsen im Gehirn unter Strom zu setzen und ihn zur Annahme amüsierter Zuckungen zu bewegen, die man bei vordergründigeren Gags, Schenkelklopfern und Kalauern als Lachen und bei subtileren Darstellungen als Schmunzeln bezeichnet.
- Um an diesem Phänomen teilnehmen zu können, muß der Adressat über eine elementare Eigenschaft verfügen, die man Humor nennt, und die aus meiner Erfahrung heraus als absolut lebensnotwendig anzusehen ist.
- 
- Sollte Ihnen also irgendwo in Ihrem Lebensbereich eine solche Unterhaltsamkeit über den Weg laufen, aktivieren Sie bitte ihre komischen Synapsen und Lachen oder Schmunzeln Sie ein wenig, anstatt gleich in penetrante Polemik zu verfallen, womit Sie nur den Unterhaltungsmenschen einschüchtern und traurigmachen würden.
- Lächeln Sie lieber!
- Damit werden Sie den Unterhalungsbedürftigen glücklichmachen und einigen Ihrer eingerosteteren Gehirnfunktionen mal wieder ein wenig Beschäftigung bringen!
- Leben Sie wohl und immer fröhlich bleiben!
- 
- Hey....mal auf die Bremse treten bitte!*g* Mal abgesehen davon, daß dieses Schreiben hier garnicht von Lady kommt, ist es außerdem nichts als eine echt lustige kleine Witzelei, die keinen von uns beleidigen, sondern den Pubi in uns zum Lachen bringen soll.
- Muß man denn wirlich alles mit einem *g*,  oder  kennzeichnen, daß sarkastisch gemeint ist?
- 
- Ich jedenfalls finde, daß diese Beschreibung mein pubertierendes Ich und meine selige Teenieerscheinung absolut passend beschreibt, wie die Faust auf's Auge.
- 
- Um Mißverständnissen bezüglich meines Postings vorzubeugen verweise ich den Mißgelaunten auf die *g*-Ansammlung im Titel und auf das *feix* und das  in der Überschrift: Dieses Posting ist reiner Sarkasmus und nicht im Geringsten böse gemeint! ----->  (sicher ist sicher) _

mein lieber Skeptiker. ich denke, es sollte den meisten durchaus bewußt sein, daß der obenstehende Text den Anspruch erhebt, "Satire" zu sein. Ich fange aber mit Sicherheit nicht an, über alles zu lachen, das lustig gemeint ist. Und wenn man beginnt, die Lustigkeit eines Textes mit Smilies zu kennzeichnen, dann ändert das nichts daran, wie lustig oder unlustig der Text numal ist. Wenn das Satire ist, dann eine ziemlich schlechte. Aber manche Leute halten es anscheinend mit dem Motto "Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht".
Meine Äußerungen sollen jetzt auch nicht beleidigend für lady sein, mir war auch klar, daß sie das nicht selber formuliert hat, es sieht eher aus wie aus einer Elternzeitschrift kopiert *g*, aber sie hat ja danach gefragt, wie der Text rüberkommt, sonst hätte ich mich zurückgehalten.
Wenn du darüber lachen kannst, schön für dich, tu es, mir ist diese Art des Humors zu verkrampft. Wenn du dich von der Beschreibung treffend charikiert fühlst (damals, natürlich), von mir aus, ich denke der Text zeugt weniger von treffender Ironie als von schlichtem Unverständnis.


----------



## jayjay (21. Juni 2001)

_- - 
- P.S.: Der Begriff "Pubis" ist einfach nur lächerlich.... _

lächerlich würde ja noch heißen, daß man drüber lachen kann, ich finde den begriff eher traurig.


----------



## Gurit (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

Zum glück gehör ich nicht mehr zu dieser Altersgrüppe


----------



## harhuettne (21. Juni 2001)

*Satire hin - Satire her, aber...*

Tut mir Leid, aber ich finde es ganz einfach nicht lustig.
Ich könnte jetzt auch anfangen, ein paar klischeehafte Beleidigungen in einen so "lustigen" Text reinzupacken, aber ist sowas dann für die betreffende Personengruppe wirklich lustig? Dieser Thread hat jedenfalls nicht dazu beigetragen, mein schlechtes Bild von der Lehrerschaft zu ändern.
Ich gehe jetzt in die 10. Klasse Gymnasium, und die Lehrer auf meiner Schule sind das allerletzte. Sie sind voller Unverständnis, Ungerechtigkeit (einfach bei einer kleinen Unterhaltung während der Unterrichts als Strafe eine 6 eintragen und damit die Zeugnisnote runterreißen usw.) und teilweise echter Boshaftigkeit (ich selbst habe das oft als aus blankem Haß resultierende Meinung gesehen, aber ich habe solche Erfahrungen gemacht). 
Und deswegen macht es mich eben etwas wütend, wenn man selbst hier, in der Freiziet, im PC Games Forum, von den Vorurteilen einer Lehrerin genervt wird. Nix für ungut - aber das muß HIER wirklich nicht sein. Jeder über 20 kann vielleicht drüber lachen, aber der Großteil ist eben selbst in der Pubertät.
Und ja, ich fände einen Smiley oder ein *g* vielleicht schon angebracht. Ich weiß zwar, daß es sich um einen satirischen Text handelt, aber so ein Smiley oder *g* hat eben doch etwas versöhnliches...dann hätte ich mich vielleicht nicht so aufgeregt.


greetz
harhuettne

P.S.: Der Begriff Pubis ist wirklich sowas von lächerlich...


----------



## ElMurray (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Satire hin - Satire her, aber...*

Jo, ich stimme dir voll zu. Ich geh auch in die 10.Klasse, aber ich muss sagen,  dass bei uns in der Kalsse niemand so rumläuft, was natürlich auch daran liegen könnte, dass viele gar nicht mehr in der Pubertät sind....ABER das ist nur eine Vermutung..
mfg & bis dann,
murray


----------



## lymilux (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.
- 
- Möchte hier ausdrücklich Klarstellen:
- 1. wollte niemanden beleidigen und falls sich dadurch einer beleidigt fühlt tut mir das echt leid
- 2. mir hat noch nie einer meiner Schüler den Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte kein Verständnis für sie, komme mit fast allen (Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall) super klar, gebe zusätzliche Förderstunden, rede mit den Eltern, wenn die Kids Sorgen haben,...
- 3. habe auch noch nie jemanden gesagt das er dumm ist, faul ok, das sind einige, und wenn ich es ihnen sage, geben sie das auch offen zu
- 4. mag Jugendliche sehr
- und
- 5. stimme mit Darren völlig überein, wer keine Jugendlichen mag, sollte auf keinen Fall einen Beruf erlernen, der mit ihnen zu tun hat und schon gar nicht Lehrer
- 
- 
- Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? _

*lol* ...ich find's witzig. Und die Sprüche "Früher war alles besser und *kopfschüttel* diese Jugend von heute" hört man schließlich von jeder Generation irgendwann mal. Das wird sich wohl nie ändern und sollte keinen stören 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## TrAgIc (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.
- - 
- - Möchte hier ausdrücklich Klarstellen:
- - 1. wollte niemanden beleidigen und falls sich dadurch einer beleidigt fühlt tut mir das echt leid
- - 2. mir hat noch nie einer meiner Schüler den Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte kein Verständnis für sie, komme mit fast allen (Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall) super klar, gebe zusätzliche Förderstunden, rede mit den Eltern, wenn die Kids Sorgen haben,...
- - 3. habe auch noch nie jemanden gesagt das er dumm ist, faul ok, das sind einige, und wenn ich es ihnen sage, geben sie das auch offen zu
- - 4. mag Jugendliche sehr
- - und
- - 5. stimme mit Darren völlig überein, wer keine Jugendlichen mag, sollte auf keinen Fall einen Beruf erlernen, der mit ihnen zu tun hat und schon gar nicht Lehrer
- - 
- - 
- - Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? 
- 
- *lol* ...ich find's witzig. Und die Sprüche "Früher war alles besser und *kopfschüttel* diese Jugend von heute" hört man schließlich von jeder Generation irgendwann mal. Das wird sich wohl nie ändern und sollte keinen stören 
- Schöne Grüße _

*Kopfschüttel* Also diese Jugend von Heute!!!!!
Fallen einfach über das Statement einer Lehrerin her. tsststssss
Zu meiner Zeit hätte es das nicht gegeben. Als ich noch in eurem Alter war(So knapp vor 3 Jahren *g*) , da war allllllleeeeessss noch viel besser!

............Da musste man wenigstens nicht 4 Jahre auf ein Spiel warten *lol*


----------



## Silly (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

so, also wenn ich mir die reaktionen auf lady's post anschaue möchte ich meinen, dass in dem text noch was gefehlt hat:
pubis scheinen oft humorlos zu sein! 
ausserdem schmeissen sie danach selbst mit irgendwelchen vorurteilen um sich und beklagen sich über die "erwachsenen", dass sich diese an klischees bedienen, obwohl sie es gerade selbst tun.

als ich die ersten zeilen gelesen hab, war mir direkt klarr, dass der text nicht von lady stammt, sondern von irgendeinem unbekannten autor (vermutlich selbst ein pubi?)... also ist es doch vollkommen unangebracht lady anzugereifen (jaja sie ist lehrerin, immer drauf auf die armen).
ausserdem gibt es solche texte genau in der gleichen art über WG-Bewohner, Studenten, Beamte, Informatiker -kleine zwischenfrage: soll ich wirklich alle aufzählen?- etc.....
und die fühlen sich durch solche texte sicher auch nicht angegriffen, ja sie lachen sogar mit!!!! *ein_staunen_geht_durch_den_raum* 
wenn man als betroffenerselbst über sowas lachen kann, dann ist das ein beweis dafür, dass man selbst humor hat und wer nicht...... tja.......

meiner meinung nach hat der text sogar einige bis sehr viele wahrheiten in sich, ist zwar etwas überspitzt dargestellt mit ein bissl intelligenz erkennt man das auch 

so und noch ein paar kleine infos zu mir: 
bin 18 und gehe auf ein gymi in die 12te..... ich kann über den text sogar herzhaft lachen! genial  

aber lady, vielleicht postet du die nächstens woanders


----------



## DarthMario (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- so, also wenn ich mir die reaktionen auf lady's post anschaue möchte ich meinen, dass in dem text noch was gefehlt hat:
- pubis scheinen oft humorlos zu sein! 
- ausserdem schmeissen sie danach selbst mit irgendwelchen vorurteilen um sich und beklagen sich über die "erwachsenen", dass sich diese an klischees bedienen, obwohl sie es gerade selbst tun.
- 
- als ich die ersten zeilen gelesen hab, war mir direkt klarr, dass der text nicht von lady stammt, sondern von irgendeinem unbekannten autor (vermutlich selbst ein pubi?)... also ist es doch vollkommen unangebracht lady anzugereifen (jaja sie ist lehrerin, immer drauf auf die armen).
- ausserdem gibt es solche texte genau in der gleichen art über WG-Bewohner, Studenten, Beamte, Informatiker -kleine zwischenfrage: soll ich wirklich alle aufzählen?- etc.....
- und die fühlen sich durch solche texte sicher auch nicht angegriffen, ja sie lachen sogar mit!!!! *ein_staunen_geht_durch_den_raum* 
- wenn man als betroffenerselbst über sowas lachen kann, dann ist das ein beweis dafür, dass man selbst humor hat und wer nicht...... tja.......
- 
- meiner meinung nach hat der text sogar einige bis sehr viele wahrheiten in sich, ist zwar etwas überspitzt dargestellt mit ein bissl intelligenz erkennt man das auch 
- 
- so und noch ein paar kleine infos zu mir: 
- bin 18 und gehe auf ein gymi in die 12te..... ich kann über den text sogar herzhaft lachen! genial  
- 
- aber lady, vielleicht postet du die nächstens woanders
- 
-  _


das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, und lady tut das sicher auch nicht. uns war das mit dem text schon klar und ich denke keiner hat lady persönlich deswegen angegriffen. und meistens lach ich über satirsche texte auch wenn sie mich betreffen, bei diesem wars halt irgendwie anders, die meisten aussagen waren mir zu war - zu nahe an den tatsächlichen sachen mit denen mich meine eltern nerven dran - kennst du das, wenn deine eltern über dich reden während du dabei bist aber so tun als ob du nicht da bist weil sie dich ärgern wollen oder sowas? geno solche sätze fallen da, deswegen ist mir der text mehr auf die nerven gegangen als mich zu amüsieren. bin 20 und geh grad nicht zu schule


----------



## machine01 (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

scheint so als ob ich da eine gewisse zeit (pubertät) verpennt hab! 
nein im ernst bei mir wars wohl auch nicht anders, aber jetzt kann ich herzhaft drüber lachen und verkrafte es auch, einmal so ein "scheusal" gewesen zu sein! *gg*
der text hat mich irgendwie an alte zeiten erinnert *nostalgischwerde* 
danke für die erinnerung lady


----------



## harhuettne (21. Juni 2001)

*Von wegen humorlos!!!*

Ich finde es nicht humorvoll, wenn man über jeden Scheiß lachen kann. Es gibt viel, was lustig gemeint ist, aber einfach von vielen Leuten nicht für lustig gehalten wird. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß ich mehr Humor habe als alll diese Möchtegernwitzbolde, die jeden als humorlos beschimpfen, dem so ein blöder Text nicht gefällt. Ihr wißt ja gar nicht, was wirklich lustig ist, denn sowas ist eben beleidigend, und nur weil es lustig gemeint ist muß es nicht jeder lustig finden. Klar?
Also spart euch eure Beleidigungen. Für mich ist es nämlich beleidigend, wenn mich Leute, die mich absolut nicht kennen als humorlos bezeichnen, bloß weil ich nicht über jeden Müll lache.
Langsam wird dieser Thread echt zum Kriegsschauplatz. Tja, nicht meine Schuld, denn ich kann wohl meine Meinung sagen ohne gleich angegriffen zu werden.


greetz
harhuettne


----------



## ElMurray (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Von wegen humorlos!!!*

_- Ich finde es nicht humorvoll, wenn man über jeden Scheiß lachen kann. Es gibt viel, was lustig gemeint ist, aber einfach von vielen Leuten nicht für lustig gehalten wird. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß ich mehr Humor habe als alll diese Möchtegernwitzbolde, die jeden als humorlos beschimpfen, dem so ein blöder Text nicht gefällt. Ihr wißt ja gar nicht, was wirklich lustig ist, denn sowas ist eben beleidigend, und nur weil es lustig gemeint ist muß es nicht jeder lustig finden. Klar?
- Also spart euch eure Beleidigungen. Für mich ist es nämlich beleidigend, wenn mich Leute, die mich absolut nicht kennen als humorlos bezeichnen, bloß weil ich nicht über jeden Müll lache.
- Langsam wird dieser Thread echt zum Kriegsschauplatz. Tja, nicht meine Schuld, denn ich kann wohl meine Meinung sagen ohne gleich angegriffen zu werden.
- 
- 
- greetz
- harhuettne
-  _

Jo, schon wieder muss sich dir zustimmen (hmmm...komisch, komisch..). 
ICH sage lieber nichts mehr, ansonsten werde ich ein wenig auer und das wollt ich alle doch nicht, oder?

@Silly:
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum und suche nach "Der ganz normale Wahnsinn", da sollten einige Ergebniss vonr mi kommen. Du kannst sehen, ich bin durchaus humorvoll, nur sollte man zwischen Beleidigung und Satire unterscheiden könne, wie es mir scheint ist das bei dir nicht unbedingt möglich.....<-siehste, kann man als Beleidigung oder als Satire auffassen, fass es mal als Satire auf....


----------



## rantz (21. Juni 2001)

hi
gleich vorne weg, hab mir die anderen sachen jetzt nicht durchgelsen da ich nicht mehr viel zeit habe, werde das aber noch nachholen, aber ich möchte lady sehr gerne widersprechen.
ich finde du verallgemeinerst das zu sehr. man kann das auf einen großen teil beziehen (wobei das mit den klamotten bei uns total anders aussieht) aber eben nicht auf alle. da ich ja im pubertierenden alter bin( oder wie auch immer man das ausdrücken soll ) denke ich mal das ich da ja eigentlich eine gewisse ahnung von haben müsste.
also, bsp mcdonalds, nichts hasse ich mehr als fastfood, das schmeckt eichfach zum kotzen. für mich ist gutes essen sehr wichtig. wobei ichdenke das das an der erziehung liegt. ich bin fürher (und heute immernoch, nur ich nicht mehr so oft) oft mit meinen eltern nach frankreich gefahren (wohnmobil). meine eltern bezeichne ich mal als feinschmekcer, da ich denke das sie auf sachen wie essen oder guten wein sehr viel wert legen, also hab ich das von anfang an mitgekriegt und nun ist es für mich halt auch wichtig.  wobei natürlich auch eine gesunde ernährung noch eine rolle dabei spielt. hmm, jetzt hab ich soviel übers essen geschrieben jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich noch wollte 
ach ja, zimmer: also mein zimmer ist relativ ordentlich aber ich kenne auch vile gleichaltrige bei denne es nicht so ist, allerdings auch viele erwachsene, ich denke daher das das auf die persönlichkeit, nicht aufs alter ankommt
3. telephon, also die meißten telephon gespräche dauern bei mir max 10 min, ab uznd zu auch mal bis zu ner stunde (rekord leigt bei 3) aber das sehr sehr selten. dafür öfter im i-net als die meißten andern 
4. bad: also duschen max 10min aber dann isses ausgiebig, stylen nochmal max 10 min und das wars dann auch schon, klamotten die die grad irgendwo inner nähe sind und ab gehts!
5. sportverletzungen sind das schlimmste wo gibt da man dann ja keinen sprot machen kann, folglich also was anderes machen muss. erkältung da gegen is eher nervig, da man dauernd husten oder schnupfen muss aber man kann wenigstens alles machen was man will. also egal.
letzes: verstehen: ich denke das leigt am großen altersunterschied, oft verstehe ich auch meine eltern, lehrer oder bekannten nicht und sie mich genauso wenig. kann sein das daas inner pubertät verstärkt ist aber ich denke das das immer so ist. oder denkt ihr das gleiche wie eure eltern oder deren freunde? oder eher, versteht immer was sie meinen?
allerdings muss ich dir recht geben das es bei vielen leuten so ist (stichwort gruppenzwang) viele finden mcdoof gut, tragen dieselben klamotten, etc aber eben nicht bei ALLEN
mit diesen worten möchte ich schließen, rantz


----------



## Silly (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, und lady tut das sicher auch nicht. uns war das mit dem text schon klar und ich denke keiner hat lady persönlich deswegen angegriffen. und meistens lach ich über satirsche texte auch wenn sie mich betreffen, bei diesem wars halt irgendwie anders, die meisten aussagen waren mir zu war - zu nahe an den tatsächlichen sachen mit denen mich meine eltern nerven dran - kennst du das, wenn deine eltern über dich reden während du dabei bist aber so tun als ob du nicht da bist weil sie dich ärgern wollen oder sowas? geno solche sätze fallen da, deswegen ist mir der text mehr auf die nerven gegangen als mich zu amüsieren. bin 20 und geh grad nicht zu schule 
-  _

vielleicht hab ich andere eltern und sehe die sache deswegen anders....
meine eltern werfen mir sowas nämlich nicht vor und nerven mich mit solchen sachen auch nicht. mag sein, dass ich mich deswegen nicht beleidigt fühle und darüber lachen kann!

und trotzdem fand ich einige reaktionen in diesem thread einfach unpassend oder zumindest unpassend formuliert.
ich gebe aber zu, dass ich mich auch etwas unpassend artikuliert hab.

btw: darth mario? den nick kenne ich doch, du treibst dich nicht zufällig in ezboards rum? wenn ja, dann kennst du auch die deepdark 
ansonsten hab ich dich verwechselt *g*


----------



## DarthMario (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - 
- btw: darth mario? den nick kenne ich doch, du treibst dich nicht zufällig in ezboards rum? wenn ja, dann kennst du auch die deepdark 
- ansonsten hab ich dich verwechselt *g* _

ja, hatte selber mal ein mehr oder weniger erfolgreiches ezboard und war auch in der darkzone und der deepdark, war aber schon länger nichtmehr dort


----------



## Silly (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - - 
- - btw: darth mario? den nick kenne ich doch, du treibst dich nicht zufällig in ezboards rum? wenn ja, dann kennst du auch die deepdark 
- - ansonsten hab ich dich verwechselt *g* 
- 
- ja, hatte selber mal ein mehr oder weniger erfolgreiches ezboard und war auch in der darkzone und der deepdark, war aber schon länger nichtmehr dort  _

hehe  hab dich gerade in der who-is-on funktion auf unserem board entdeckt  wusste doch, dass ich dich kenne.........
tja, so kreuzen sich die wege


----------



## Silly (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

*grummel* hatte sich doch ein fehler in der sig eingeschlichen  warum gibt es hier kein test-board oder wenigstens ne edit-funktion?


----------



## Darren (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Also meine lieben "Pubis".... *ggg**

Ich denke eigentlich , dass ich genügend Humor besitze und durchaus einen Blick für Absurditäten habe , aber eine Ansammlung von Klischees , mit welcher Absicht auch immer vorgetragen , fällt für mich nicht unter Satire , außerdem komme ich nicht in dieses Forum , um mir solche Plattheiten über meine Altersgruppe anzuhören , es wäre vielleicht gut zu bedenken , dass hier eine ganze Reihe von Leuten sind , die sich durch sowas angegriffen fühlen könnten , bevor man versucht lustig zu sein .
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Lady (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: *ggg**

_- - 
- Und ich wollte schon fragen ob priestgirl wirklich so ´ne verzogene (äh.. pubertierende *g*) Göre ist *indeckungeh´* _

ganz und gar nicht *gg*


----------



## Lady (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Also meine lieben "Pubis".... *ggg**

_- -  Wenn du dich von der Beschreibung treffend charikiert fühlst (damals, natürlich), von mir aus, ich denke der Text zeugt weniger von treffender Ironie als von schlichtem Unverständnis. _

Ich habe keine Ahnung wer den Text verfasst hat, an welcher Stelle er von schlichter Unverständnis zeugt bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Darren (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Satire hin - Satire her, aber...*

_- Tut mir Leid, aber ich finde es ganz einfach nicht lustig.
- Ich könnte jetzt auch anfangen, ein paar klischeehafte Beleidigungen in einen so "lustigen" Text reinzupacken, aber ist sowas dann für die betreffende Personengruppe wirklich lustig? Dieser Thread hat jedenfalls nicht dazu beigetragen, mein schlechtes Bild von der Lehrerschaft zu ändern.
- Ich gehe jetzt in die 10. Klasse Gymnasium, und die Lehrer auf meiner Schule sind das allerletzte. Sie sind voller Unverständnis, Ungerechtigkeit (einfach bei einer kleinen Unterhaltung während der Unterrichts als Strafe eine 6 eintragen und damit die Zeugnisnote runterreißen usw.) und teilweise echter Boshaftigkeit (ich selbst habe das oft als aus blankem Haß resultierende Meinung gesehen, aber ich habe solche Erfahrungen gemacht). 
- Und deswegen macht es mich eben etwas wütend, wenn man selbst hier, in der Freiziet, im PC Games Forum, von den Vorurteilen einer Lehrerin genervt wird. Nix für ungut - aber das muß HIER wirklich nicht sein. Jeder über 20 kann vielleicht drüber lachen, aber der Großteil ist eben selbst in der Pubertät.
- Und ja, ich fände einen Smiley oder ein *g* vielleicht schon angebracht. Ich weiß zwar, daß es sich um einen satirischen Text handelt, aber so ein Smiley oder *g* hat eben doch etwas versöhnliches...dann hätte ich mich vielleicht nicht so aufgeregt.
- 
- 
- greetz
- harhuettne
- 
- P.S.: Der Begriff Pubis ist wirklich sowas von lächerlich... 
-  _


Genau meine Meinung , ich muß sagen , dass mein Bild von Lehrern auch äußerst schlecht ist und ich sage das als jemand , dessen Mutter selber Lehrerin ist ( und ich habe kein schlechtes Verhältnis zu meinen Eltern ) . Die meisten Lehrer , die ich in meinen elf Jahren Schullaufbahn kennengelernt habe , haben den einen oder anderen Schaden weg , sind völlig selbstgerecht , haben meist von nichts eine Ahnung , wissen trotzdem alles besser und fühlen sich trotzdem noch von der bösen Jugend angegriffen....obwohl zumindest hier die Jugendlichen ziemlich brav und problemlos sind , na ja , Hauptsache man kann meckern . Aber dieses Herabschauen auf die "Pubis"  ( eine selten dämliche Wortschöpfung ) geht mir auf die Nerven , sowas bekomme ich zur Genüge in der Schule , das brauche ich wirklich nicht in einem Forum , wo ich eigentlich mit anderen Leuten mal abschalten will von den netten Lehrern .
Über diese noch ein Zitat von George Bernard Shaw :
"Those who can do . Those who can't teach ."
Wie wahr.....
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Lady (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Satire hin - Satire her, aber...*

_- Dieser Thread hat jedenfalls nicht dazu beigetragen, mein schlechtes Bild von der Lehrerschaft zu ändern.
_
Woher weißt du das der Text von einer Lehrerin stammt, von mir ist er nicht, vielleicht hat ihn ein pupertierender Teenager geschrieben um seine Eltern oder Lehrer auf ne nette Art darauf aufmerksam zu machen, das alle Teenies so sind.
_
Und deswegen macht es mich eben etwas wütend, wenn man selbst hier, in der Freiziet, im PC Games Forum, von den Vorurteilen einer Lehrerin genervt wird. Nix für ungut - aber das muß HIER wirklich nicht sein. 
_
Welche Vorurteile hab ich denn? Kennst du mich?
Wann habe ich dich genervt? Musst es doch nicht lesen, wenns dir so gegen den Strich geht!
Eine Menge User freuen sich, wenn ich ihnen im Chat bei den HA helfe, wenn das eine Aufforderung war ich sollte hier gehen, dann hast echt Pech, das tu ich nicht.
_
 Und ja, ich fände einen Smiley oder ein *g* vielleicht schon angebracht. Ich weiß zwar, daß es sich um einen satirischen Text handelt, aber so ein Smiley oder *g* hat eben doch etwas versöhnliches...dann hätte ich mich vielleicht nicht so aufgeregt.
_
Sorry, ich hatte schon geschrieben, das ich gar nicht damit gerechnet hatte, das diesen satierischen, ironischen, witzigen Text (aus meiner und einiger anderer User hier) bei anderen so ankommt. Werde in Zukunft daran denken, es für alle noch mal sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## Darren (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Von wegen humorlos!!!*

_- Ich finde es nicht humorvoll, wenn man über jeden Scheiß lachen kann. Es gibt viel, was lustig gemeint ist, aber einfach von vielen Leuten nicht für lustig gehalten wird. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß ich mehr Humor habe als alll diese Möchtegernwitzbolde, die jeden als humorlos beschimpfen, dem so ein blöder Text nicht gefällt. Ihr wißt ja gar nicht, was wirklich lustig ist, denn sowas ist eben beleidigend, und nur weil es lustig gemeint ist muß es nicht jeder lustig finden. Klar?
- Also spart euch eure Beleidigungen. Für mich ist es nämlich beleidigend, wenn mich Leute, die mich absolut nicht kennen als humorlos bezeichnen, bloß weil ich nicht über jeden Müll lache.
- Langsam wird dieser Thread echt zum Kriegsschauplatz. Tja, nicht meine Schuld, denn ich kann wohl meine Meinung sagen ohne gleich angegriffen zu werden.
- 
- 
- greetz
- harhuettne
-  _


Ich gebe dir Recht , ich kann darüber auch nicht lachen , und ich denke ich habe eine gesunde Portion schwarzen Humors . Aber darüber kann ich echt nicht lachen , die Wirklichkeit sieht zumindest bei mir anders aus . Dann noch als humorlos bezeichnet zu werden finde ich nicht gerade sehr schön , oder würdet ihr es in Ordnung finden in ein Homosexuellenforum ( nur als Beispiel ) irgendwelche klischeehaften Schwulenwitze zu schreiben und dann noch zu erwarten , dass das lustig gefunden wird ?
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Lady (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - - 
das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, und lady tut das sicher auch nicht. uns war das mit dem text schon klar und ich denke keiner hat lady persönlich deswegen angegriffen. -  _

Tu ich nicht, bin nur erstaunt über die Reaktionen und ich frage mich langsam, ob sie nur deshalb so heftig ausfallen, weil bekannt ist, das ich ne Lehrerin bin. Hätte gerne gewusst, ob die gleichen Reaktionen gekommen wären, wenn das zum Beispiel Illu gepostet hätte, aber da man das nicht erfahren kann, wollen wir nicht darüber spekulieren.


----------



## DarthMario (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - - - Tu ich nicht, bin nur erstaunt über die Reaktionen und ich frage mich langsam, ob sie nur deshalb so heftig ausfallen, weil bekannt ist, das ich ne Lehrerin bin. Hätte gerne gewusst, ob die gleichen Reaktionen gekommen wären, wenn das zum Beispiel Illu gepostet hätte, aber da man das nicht erfahren kann, wollen wir nicht darüber spekulieren.
-  _

kanns dir nur von meiner sicht aus sagen, ich weiß erst seit dem topic das du lehrerin bist und meine reaktion hat damit garnichts zu tun, meine gründe darüber das er mich zwar nicht beleidigt aber genervt hat hab ich eh schon geschrieben


----------



## harhuettne (21. Juni 2001)

*AW: Von wegen humorlos!!!*

Ganz egal, wer den Text geschrieben hat...derjenige, der ihn hier reinstellt, tut das doch nicht ohne jegliche Intention, oder? 
Jetzt behaupte bloß nicht, daß du die Aussagen in "deinem" Text nicht zutreffend findest, denn sonst hättest du ihn wohl nicht gepostet.
Und natürlich kenne ich dich nicht, aber ich weiß eben aus deinen Postings, daß du Lehrerin bist (was natürlich für mich noch nicht reicht, um eine Aversion gegen dich zu haben). Und dieses Posting von einer Lehrerin läßt schon den Schluß zu, daß du die typische Einstellung vieler Lehrer hast. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal folgendes vor: Ich sehe diesen Thread noch ohne irgendwelche Antworten. Er steht vollkommen unkommentiert da. Ich lese den Text, fühle mich angesprochen (als 17jähriger, nicht weil ich dem dort beschriebenen Bild entspreche) und weiß, daß hinter dem Nick "lady" eine Lehrerin steht. Wenn du dir das mal genau so vor Augen führst, wirst du meine Einstellung nachvollziehen können.
Und, wie gesagt, das mit den Smileys oder einem *g* habe ich nicht gefordert, weil ich den Text nicht als Satire erkannt habe. Ich habe das gefordert, weil das etwas "Versöhnliches" gehabt hätte. es wäre dann zum Ausdruck gekommen, daß du diese Meinung nicht selbst vertrittst.
Und mit Sicherheit stammt dieser Text ursprünglich von keinem "Pubi", weil er/sie sich damit selbst fertigmachen würde (hohes Gewicht von "Pubis", McDonalds-Fraß, schlechte Musik).
Im Übrigen wollte ich nicht, daß du dieses Forum verläßt. Ich hab nix gegen dich, in diesem Punkt sind wir uns eben nicht einig. Kein Grund sich jetzt gegenseitig zu hassen....sind wir denn hier nicht alle eine große Familie *g* ? 



greetz
harhuettne


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (21. Juni 2001)

*Nanana*

Also, Lady, dass finde ich nicht nett, weil ich deshalb nicht sagen kann, dass ich ein Pubi war/bin, weil ich nie in Rotten aufgetreten bin, eigentlich McDoof verabscheue und keinen Spass daran habe Klamotten zu schichten.
Naja, wenn es bei euch so ist, aber ich glaube ich gehöre zu den wenigen normalen Menschen, nagut bei uns um Norden gibt es auch solche Hiphopper, aber Stahlkappenschuhe!
Also dann bis irgendwann
  Wolf


----------



## Sceptic (22. Juni 2001)

*Pupertierende Klischees*

_- - - 
- - P.S.: Der Begriff "Pubis" ist einfach nur lächerlich.... 
- 
- lächerlich würde ja noch heißen, daß man drüber lachen kann, ich finde den begriff eher traurig. _

Satire ist nicht imerr zwingend für jedermann komisch, mein lieber JJ. Zum Besispiel kann ich kein bißchen über Kishon lachen, weil ich dafür vermutlich schon wieder noch nicht alt oder nicht mehr jung genug bin.
Außerdem gebe ich zu, daß meine Ansichten über die heranwachsenden Generationen auch in viel er Hinsicht klischeehaft und stereotyp sind und mich deshalb Witzeleien über die Eigenschaften, die man ihnen andichtet,  auch schmunzeln lassen.
Ich kann schließlich auch durchaus über Gemeinheiten zum Öffentlichen Dienst lächeln, dem ich ja angehöre und der auch immer fürchterlich klischeehaft und stereotyp dargstellt wird.

Nicht immer alles so furchtbar Ernst nehmen; auch sich selbst und seine Ansichten nicht!


----------



## Wegas (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Satire hin - Satire her, aber...*

Warte mal bis du in die Oberstufe kommst - da sind viele Lehrer
ganz anders. 

Gruss, 

Wegas


----------



## Wegas (22. Juni 2001)

*Als Programmierer weise ich auf diese Definition des Programmierers hin   ::*

/* Deklaration eines Softwareentwicklers
   nur für C++-Kenner */

class CSoftwareProfessional
{ 
private: 

double salary; 
long lunches; 
float jobs; 
char unstable; 
void* work; 

private: 

complex UpdateSkills(); 
long DownloadPictures(); 
long PlayNetworkGames(CSoftwareProfessional& OtherProfessional);
// CSoftwareProfessional mustn't be const, because you 
// can't call the "Kill"-Method during Deathmatch on 
// const objects

public: 

short PaintTheManagers(); 
virtual void WorkDuringDay() = 0;
long SendMails(); 
long ReceiveMails(); 
long Send(CPictures& Pictures); 
long Send(CJokes& Jokes); 

};


----------



## MC_Donald (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - - - 
- das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, und lady tut das sicher auch nicht. uns war das mit dem text schon klar und ich denke keiner hat lady persönlich deswegen angegriffen. -  
- 
- Tu ich nicht, bin nur erstaunt über die Reaktionen und ich frage mich langsam, ob sie nur deshalb so heftig ausfallen, weil bekannt ist, das ich ne Lehrerin bin. Hätte gerne gewusst, ob die gleichen Reaktionen gekommen wären, wenn das zum Beispiel Illu gepostet hätte, aber da man das nicht erfahren kann, wollen wir nicht darüber spekulieren.
-  _

Ich bin "Pubi", na und? Ich find den Text trotzdem lustig  Er ist doch nicht beleidigent. <-- Finde ich  

Ich finde man muss auch über sich selbst lachen können!


----------



## ElMurray (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- - - - - 
- - das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, und lady tut das sicher auch nicht. uns war das mit dem text schon klar und ich denke keiner hat lady persönlich deswegen angegriffen. -  
- - 
- - Tu ich nicht, bin nur erstaunt über die Reaktionen und ich frage mich langsam, ob sie nur deshalb so heftig ausfallen, weil bekannt ist, das ich ne Lehrerin bin. Hätte gerne gewusst, ob die gleichen Reaktionen gekommen wären, wenn das zum Beispiel Illu gepostet hätte, aber da man das nicht erfahren kann, wollen wir nicht darüber spekulieren.
- -  
- 
- Ich bin "Pubi", na und? Ich find den Text trotzdem lustig  Er ist doch nicht beleidigent. <-- Finde ich  
- 
- Ich finde man muss auch über sich selbst lachen können!
- 
-  _

Nur vergisst du eins: Das Lebewesen, was da im Text vorgestellt wird, bin nicht ich. Ich trage keine tausend Klamotten, verabscheue HippHopp, Rap und den ganzen weiteren Dreck. 
McDoof-"Essen" find ich zu kotzen und bei mir waren noch nie mehr als 4 Leute im Zimmer._Aber ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mehr noch darüber zu reden, da es für mich feststeht, dass Klischees und alle Bilder von Stereo-Typen völlig fehlerhaft und überflüssig sind. 
Ich nehm's auch keinem Übel, doch hätte man (wie einige es bereits gesagt haben) den Text irgendwie kennzeichnen, dass man nicht der Meinung ist, WENN man nicht dieser Meinung ist. 
mfg & bis dann,
RealSpeedy


----------



## harhuettne (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

Manche Sachen in dem Text sind ja nicht beleidigend, aber teilweise ist mir der Text schon zu unverschämt.
Ich höre zum Beispiel fast nur Rap, gehe auch hin und wieder zu McDonalds, sitze an manchen Tagen stundenlang und pausenlos in meinem abgedukelten Zimmer vor dem PC.
Aber viele der Klischees treffen eben nicht zu, und ich schäme mich für oben genanntes auch in keinster Weise. Wieso auch?


greetz
harhuettne


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

Hmmm ...das ist doch im Grunde auch kein anderer Text als die üblichen 
"Frauen können alle nicht Autofahren und keinen Schraubenzieher halten und alle Männer pupsen beim Duschen und denken immer nur ans ***"-E-mail-Witzchen. Eine Reihe von Klischees und Übertreibungen zur Belustigung, sonst nix, also nehmt euch selbst und den Text doch nicht sooo ernst.

@Lady: Hier bist du anonym und nicht als Pädagogin, sei halt nicht immer so krass verständnisvoll. Kannst ruhig auch mal losschimpfen 


Peace,
Bones


----------



## DarkwingDD (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

_- Ok, damit habe ich nun gar nicht gerechnet, offenbar habt ihr mich beide völlig missverstanden. Ich erhielt diesen Text heute von meiner Schwester, sie fand ihn, genau wie ich einfach witzig.
- 
- Möchte hier ausdrücklich Klarstellen:
- 1. wollte niemanden beleidigen und falls sich dadurch einer beleidigt fühlt tut mir das echt leid
- 2. mir hat noch nie einer meiner Schüler den Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte kein Verständnis für sie, komme mit fast allen (Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall) super klar, gebe zusätzliche Förderstunden, rede mit den Eltern, wenn die Kids Sorgen haben,...
- 3. habe auch noch nie jemanden gesagt das er dumm ist, faul ok, das sind einige, und wenn ich es ihnen sage, geben sie das auch offen zu
- 4. mag Jugendliche sehr
- und
- 5. stimme mit Darren völlig überein, wer keine Jugendlichen mag, sollte auf keinen Fall einen Beruf erlernen, der mit ihnen zu tun hat und schon gar nicht Lehrer
- 
- 
- Würde gern noch andere Meinungen dazu hören, bei wem ist dieser Thread auch so rübergekommen, wie von harhuettne und Darren komentiert? _

Genau DIE Lehrer, die vorgeben, mit allen Schülern gut klarzukommen und diese ernst nehmen, sind meist diese, die eben nicht mit den Schülern klarkommen und diese wie Kleinkinder behandeln und vorgeben so "toll" zu den Schülern zu sein und dies als Selbstbestätigung brauchen, um sich selbst sicher zu sein, ihre "Mission" erfüllt zu haben..........weiß ich aus Erfahrung, bei uns sind auch mehrer und vorallem eine (auf der alten Schule gabs auch son paar) dabei, die sich immer als "Vertrauenslehrerin" auspielt, dabei aber so unpersönlich und abweisend rüberkommt, dass das echt zum ....$%&%&... ist.....
....muss jetzt nicht auf dich zutreffen, Lady, denn mit dir hab ich noch nicht soooo viel gechattet. 
Als ich gechattet habe, hast du zumindest kein negatives Bild hinterlassen......


----------



## Darren (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

- Genau DIE Lehrer, die vorgeben, mit allen Schülern gut klarzukommen und diese ernst nehmen, sind meist diese, die eben nicht mit den Schülern klarkommen und diese wie Kleinkinder behandeln und vorgeben so "toll" zu den Schülern zu sein und dies als Selbstbestätigung brauchen, um sich selbst sicher zu sein, ihre "Mission" erfüllt zu haben..........weiß ich aus Erfahrung, bei uns sind auch mehrer und vorallem eine (auf der alten Schule gabs auch son paar) dabei, die sich immer als "Vertrauenslehrerin" auspielt, dabei aber so unpersönlich und abweisend rüberkommt, dass das echt zum ....$%&%&... ist.....
- ....muss jetzt nicht auf dich zutreffen, Lady, denn mit dir hab ich noch nicht soooo viel gechattet. 
- Als ich gechattet habe, hast du zumindest kein negatives Bild hinterlassen......
- 
-  [/i]


Oh ja , die Typen kenn ich , mein Biolehrer war auch so einer , immer schön auf einen Verständnis gemacht , so in der Art "Ihr könnt mir alles sagen" , aber wenn man ihn kritisiert hat , absolut beleidigt und nachtragend....einmal mußte ich eine Begründung schreiben , warum ich nicht mit auf Klassenfahrt wollte , da schrieb ich halt die Wahrheit , dass mir eben viele Leute in der Schule unsympathisch sind und ich keinen Bedarf habe mit denen abzuhängen . Nette Zeugnisbemerkung dafür : "Thomas sollte im Umgang mit seinen Klassenkameraden sensibler sein und seine kognitiven Fähigkeiten mehr in die Klassengemeinschaft einbringen" ( und nein , ich bedrohe niemanden , ich sitze in meiner Ecke und bin ziemlich passiv ) . Und solche Bastarde spielen sich als Superpädagogen und Vertrauenspersonen auf .
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Charly23 (22. Juni 2001)

*wow*

_- - Eine Menge User freuen sich, wenn ich ihnen im Chat bei den HA helfe..  _

du hilfst anderen Usern bei den Hausaufgaben, gehst ihnen bei Mathe-Probs zur Hand?! wow... *respekthab*


----------



## Charly23 (22. Juni 2001)

*Du bist Beamter... äh... im öffentlichen Dienst stehend?! *lach**

_- .
- Ich kann schließlich auch durchaus über Gemeinheiten zum Öffentlichen Dienst lächeln, dem ich ja angehöre und der auch immer fürchterlich klischeehaft und stereotyp dargstellt wird.
- 
- Nicht immer alles so furchtbar Ernst nehmen; auch sich selbst und seine Ansichten nicht!  _


Warum bist du nicht Schriftsteller oder Journalist? Kann man im "öffentlichen Dienst" auch kreativ sein? 
Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## jayjay (22. Juni 2001)

*AW: Pupertierende Klischees*

_- - - - 
- - - P.S.: Der Begriff "Pubis" ist einfach nur lächerlich.... 
- - 
- - lächerlich würde ja noch heißen, daß man drüber lachen kann, ich finde den begriff eher traurig. 
- 
- Satire ist nicht imerr zwingend für jedermann komisch, mein lieber JJ. Zum Besispiel kann ich kein bißchen über Kishon lachen, weil ich dafür vermutlich schon wieder noch nicht alt oder nicht mehr jung genug bin.
- Außerdem gebe ich zu, daß meine Ansichten über die heranwachsenden Generationen auch in viel er Hinsicht klischeehaft und stereotyp sind und mich deshalb Witzeleien über die Eigenschaften, die man ihnen andichtet,  auch schmunzeln lassen.
- Ich kann schließlich auch durchaus über Gemeinheiten zum Öffentlichen Dienst lächeln, dem ich ja angehöre und der auch immer fürchterlich klischeehaft und stereotyp dargstellt wird.
- 
- Nicht immer alles so furchtbar Ernst nehmen; auch sich selbst und seine Ansichten nicht!  _

natürlich hat das viel mit subjektiven begriffen wie persönlichem Geschmack und Anspruch zu tun.
Kishon finde ich zum Beispiel eher lustig. Und wesentlich niveauvoller.
ach ja: den Text von Lady hätte ich ein paar Jahrzehnte früher wahrscheinlich zutreffender gefunden.
schließlich: Humor ist für mich ein sehr ernstes Thema
(*vorsichtshalbermach*)


----------

